#ubuntu-dk-moede 2011-05-23
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-dk-moede to: http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/category/meetings/ | Logs: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode
<sbc> er der nogen som har 'set' Christoffer i dag?
<sound-natty> nøøø
<laoshi_> negativ
<AJenbo> nix
<kjoller_> nope
<sbc> hvad siger i til lige at vente 5 min med mødet? så giver vi både christoffer lidt tid, og jeg kan lige afslutte en ting her? - er det ok?
<laoshi_> +1
<AJenbo> ok
<sound-natty> well jeg får en gæst der lige skal hente noget på et eller andet tidspunkt inden for den kommende time. vi kan jo håbe han kommer inden 5.
<sbc> sound-natty: Ellers siger du bare til når han kommer, så tager vi en kort pause.
<kjoller_> Og det kan jo også ske at vi bliver færdige inden.
<sound-natty> ja hvem ved
<sbc> ok, sorry for ventetid. Let's go! :D
<sbc>  * Hurtig navnerunde og intro til hvad vi hver især gerne vil have
<sbc> fokus på det kommende år.
<sbc>  * IRC møder for hele ubuntu-dk, hvad gør vi med dem?
<sbc>  * Mentor-ordning
<sbc>  * Re-Approval
<sbc>  * Indkøb af roll-ups (og andet?)
<sbc>  * Eventuelt
<sbc> Jeg tænker vi kan klare os uden rodstyrer osv.? Hvis det pludselig bliver helt voldsomt, så må vi lige finde en til at styre taleræken. Er det ok?
<kjoller_> perfekt :)
<laoshi_> ok
<sbc> uh, vi skal også som det første have valgt en referent!
<sbc> Lad os starte med det :
<sbc> * valg af referent.
 * sbc skal gerne 
<laoshi_> +1
<sbc> super :)
<sbc> SÃ¥ lad os tage en runde.
<sbc> Jeg vil gerne starte:
<sbc> Jeg har ikke noget speicelt fokus for det næste år. Vi skal have de praktiske / formelle ting til at fungere, og personligt håber jeg at ubuntu-kbh bliver godt / bedre, og at vi får nogle gode releases.
<sbc> Næste? :)
<sound-natty> michael her. jeg vil nok ligge fokus omkring fysiske events (ubuntucafe, releasepartys, konference stande osv) men også gerne arbejde for at åbne foreningen op og gøre den mere "brugbar" 
<sound-natty> jeg har et par ideer, som vi blandtandet kommer ind på senere
<sound-natty> næste
<AJenbo> Anders Jenbo:
<AJenbo> Jeg kan se der er lidt interesse for at komme til at oversætte så jeg hade tænkt på at lave et online intro kursus
<laoshi_> flemming christensen. ser gerne en videreudvikling af guideskriveriet på hjemmesiden
<laoshi_> næste
<AJenbo> Det kunne også være vi skulle kigge på om der skulle laves noget stort til 12.04
<kjoller_> Niels Kjøller her, jeg har ikke noget specielt fokus, jeg vil i år se om ikke jeg kunne få åbnet den konto. Ellers vil jeg nok mest være praktisk kasserer-gris.
<AJenbo> og så skal vi altså have skrevet det brev til DR
<AJenbo> hov hov, må jeg lige blive færdig før i alle går i gang :)
<AJenbo> næste
<kjoller_> (hov, undskyld
<laoshi_> ups
<kjoller_> Og det jeg sagde før.
<sbc> super
<AJenbo> p.s jeg har stadig nogle todo på hjemme siden, jeg ville sætte stor spirs på hvis vi kunne finde en til at hjælpe
<sbc> AJenbo: Det kan være du skal søge udenfor bestyrelsen (afhængtgt af hvor teknisk det er?)
<sbc> Det var alle, right?
<AJenbo> yep
<sbc>  * IRC møder for hele ubuntu-dk, hvad gør vi med dem?
<sbc> Jeg gider ikke afholde dem, når vi ikke har emner på. På den anden side gør det 'flowet' dårligt. Ordet er frit - både hvad vi gør og vhad vi vil med dem.
<sound-natty> de bliver pt ikke holt, og gør de dukker der ingen op. 
<kjoller_> Jeg ved godt at jeg tidligere har vrælet over sound-natty's udemokratiske tiltag, men jeg tænkte om ikke man kunne lægge bestyrelses- og irc-møder sammen.
<AJenbo> Det virker til at det meste der forgik på møderne forgår adhoc i -snak
<sound-natty> jeg foreslår at vi dropper de almindelige møder for alle og så vedtager at holde et månedligt bestyrelsesmøde, som så er åbent for alle. hvis der er personlige sager må de kunne klares på den lukkede mailliste
<kjoller_> Altså lave det til et åbent bestyrelsesmøde hvor folk kan give deres mening til kende.
<sbc> det lyder fint med mig 
<laoshi_> god ide
<AJenbo> +1
<sbc> +1
<sbc> super.
<sound-natty> men det kæver så at der bliver dette månedlige "bestyrelsesmøde"
<kjoller_> Udover at når foreningen er kæmpestor, og 100 deltager på møderne, så kan vi gå tilbage til den gamle demokratiske stil :)
<sbc> Skal vi aftale en fast månedlig dag (vi har vist søndag og onsdag i øjeblikket). Det er nok lettest for folk hvis der er en fast månedlig dag.
<sbc> kjoller Intet er selvfølgelig sat i sten...
<sbc> søndags møder passer mig godt, hvad med jer andre?
 * sound-natty foreslår sidste mandag i måneden kl 20
<laoshi_> hvad med mandag aften? der sker alligevel ikke så meget andet
<kjoller_> Egentlig tror jeg også at mandage kunne passe bedst i min uge.
 * laoshi_ støtter sound-natty
<sbc> så skifter vi fra hvad vi har gjrot tidligere, men det er selvfølgelig snart et år siden vi har haft faste månedlige møder. Mandag er vedtaget.
<sbc> og så kl. 19 stykker? eller 20? Hvad kan lokke folk mest?
<laoshi_> kl 20 - og reklame på hjemmeside og mailingliste
<sound-natty> 20 passer mig bedst tidligst 19,30
<sbc> kl. 20 hver sidste mandag i måneden!
<kjoller_> Er persisk-sunni.
<laoshi_> +1
<sbc> Og så reklamerer vidt og bredt!
<AJenbo> ikke tidligere end 19:30
<sbc> nice. Næste punkt:
<sbc>  * Mentor-ordning
<laoshi_> er vel egentlig det Ajenbo har gang i med oversættelse - kan vi finde andre passende emner?
<sbc> Det blev foreslået på forumet. Er det noget vi skal ha' og hvordan gør vi det?
<sound-natty> det skal vi da haaa... men kræver det ikke dels at der er nogen der kan være mentore (det kunne vi fleste her vel hvis vi har tid, og an på hvad det er mentor i) men også at der mommer nogen der vil montoreres?
<AJenbo> Man kunne også hjælpe folk igang med at skrive guides
<sbc> laoshi_: det er vist tænkt som individuel mentor
<sbc> Er der nogen af jer som har lyst til at stable det på benene?
<laoshi_> sådan generelt? det bør have et specifikt formål efter min mening
<AJenbo> jeg vil gerne stå 55% for at få det op at køre.
<sbc> Det kunne evt. bare være at admininstrere to lister. En over folk der vil mentores og en over folk der vil være mentorer?
<AJenbo> sbc jeg det tænker jeg også
<sound-natty> jeg vil mene at nogle ting egner sig bedre end andre. f.eks vil oversættelse egne sig godt, men fungerer det ikke allerede lidt sådan i danskgruppen
<sbc> laoshi_: Ubuntu kan sikkert være u-overskueligt når man kommer udefra. Det kan nogengange være rart bare at have nogen at spørge om hvor man kan spørge henne. Måske?
 * laoshi_ vil gerne lægge ca. 45% i adm. af de 2 lister
<AJenbo> jeg tror ikke ænkgere der er nogen mentor ordning i dansk gruppen, men jeg tror det ville være fint at have en mentor ordning i Ubuntu-DK der hjælper folk med at komme igang med danskgruppen :)
<sound-natty> var det ikke søren der oprettede en hvordan kan jeg blive engageret i ubuntu post...
<laoshi_> sbc: det er vel nogenlunde der sker i forum når folk melder sig til
<sbc> sound-natty: Jo, skyldig.
<sound-natty> kunne man udvide det til sit eget forum område hvor sådan noget kunne administreres og synliggøres?
<sbc> sound-natty: Det er klart en mulighed.
<AJenbo> Ja det tror jeg nok bliver måden
<sound-natty> og hvis man så fik kickstartet det med en masse opgaver som var lige til at gå i gang med
<laoshi_> f.eks. få diverse arrangementer til at køre
<kjoller_> Uh den klassiske bite-size model.
<sound-natty> f.eks har jeg ogsåp hjemmesiden ubuntuguiden.dk som kunne bruges til guides osv, og jeg kunne da nok godt lege moderator på den og derved sørge for konsistente og seriøse guides hvis der var andre der ville skrive dem og gøre arbejdet
<sound-natty> evt lave en guide til at lave den gode guide
<AJenbo> bite-size lyder som en rigtig god ting at få på.
<sound-natty> når folk så er "kommet på sporet" kan de få fuld adgang og lave umodererede guides
<AJenbo> Ja, jeg har også started et emne på forummet om "style guide" til skrivning af guides.
<sbc> Skal vi sige at AJenbo og laoshi_ kigger på det sammen (evt. med indspart fra sound), og så gå til næste punkt?
<AJenbo> ok
<laoshi_> ok
<sound-natty> og derved fik vi allerede et punkt til næste møde
<sbc> Yay! :D
<laoshi_> yes
<sbc>  * Re-Approval
<sound-natty> nemlig opfølgning på igangværende projekter
<sbc> laoshi_: Vil du sige lidt om det, eller skal jeg?
<laoshi_> vil gerne
<AJenbo> laoshi_, jeg hade foresten helt glemt at vi har valgt at bruge den engelske wiki til wiki arbejde.
<laoshi_> vi skal godkendes pr. 22. juni i år og skal derfor indsende en rapport fyldt med aktiviteter og links til dokumentation
<laoshi_> ok
<laoshi_> jeg har udsendt et første udkast til jer
<laoshi_> men det skal fyldes mere ud
<sbc> (Det tror jeg ikke jeg har modtaget)
<AJenbo> sbc, han har sendt det som PM på fourmmet
<sbc> ahh
<laoshi_> proceduren er at der er lavet en bug, hvor arbejdet kommer til at foregå
<laoshi_> den er foreløbig privat med adgang for sbc, mig og loco-council
<laoshi_> men efter endt arbejde bliver den offentlig
<laoshi_> skal jeg kopiere mit udkast ind her?
<sound-natty> ikke for min skyld, 
<sbc> laoshi_: Må jeg foreslå at vi flytter dit udkast til en wiki side på wiki.ubuntu.com/DanishTeam/NogetTitelHer - så kan vi måske også få hele LoCo - teamet til at 'være med' og få medejerskab af processen?
<sbc> laoshi_: Heller ikke for min skyld - jeg finder det på forum lige om straks.
<AJenbo> +1 til sbc's forslag om wiki.ubuntu.com
<laoshi_> ok - min ide var også efter i aften at lægge det ud til offentlig kommentar og komplettering ind til primo juni
<kjoller_> Heller ikke for mig, jeg har lige fået min forum-konto til at køre igen i dag :)
<laoshi_> fantastico
<kjoller_> Og helt sikkert wiki.
 * AJenbo av min dårlige samvitighed
<sbc> laoshi_: Yes. Bare så vi ikke 'skjuler' det fra resten af teamet (hvorfor bug'en skal være private forstår jeg ikke - men det er en anden snak vi ikke behøver tage her :)
<laoshi_> er diskuteret på loco-contact-listen og sådan er det bare
<sbc> ja, sådan er det...! ;)
<sbc> men skal vi sige at laoshi_ smider det på wiki'en, og så skriver vi ud til hele teamet om at kigge på det (og tager det op på næste møde) og så kører det?
<sbc> Behøver vi foretage os mere nu?
<laoshi_> men wiki-forvirringen er ikke mindre på councils side! heldigvis er det nu afklaret at rapporten kan skrives i bug'en
<laoshi_> ok
<sound-natty> husk alle vores fysiske arrangementer
<laoshi_> sbc: ok
<laoshi_> sound-natty: jeg har cafe og århustingene med men vil gerne have mange supplementer
<sound-natty> releasepartys, osd, global jam
<sbc> Lad os tage det når den kommer ud på en offentlig wiki? Evt. kan vi jo hver især tilføje hvad vi mener mangler?
<sound-natty> konferencer osv
<laoshi_> yes - send datoer og links i massevis
<AJenbo> så vidt jeg husker er det meste med i det udkast der er på PM
<sound-natty> jeg husker bare at studse over at der var flere ting der manglede
<sbc> ok - næste punkt:
<sbc>  * Indkøb af roll-ups (og andet?)
<sound-natty> well ideen er vist min
<sbc> Vi fik vedtaget et budget hvor der er afsat penge til (bl.a.) roll ups.
<sbc> Så det skal gøres! :D
<sound-natty> og jeg har snakket med flere der syntes om det
<AJenbo> Jeg vil godt stå for design
<sound-natty> jeg har en ide til design
<sound-natty> kan evt koordinere med ajenbo
<AJenbo> ok, har du nogle mål?
<sound-natty> når vi ligestraks nærmest bliver naboer
<sound-natty> jeg har det hele
<sound-natty> ikke lige nu og her dog
<sound-natty> , men har fået den der lejlighed jeg snakkede om sidst så mon ikke vi kan koordinere efter den 1
<AJenbo> så var han der aligevel :)
 * eitreach sætter sig stille ned og lytter. 
<sound-natty> men generelt kan jeg lige nævne at jeg har undersøgt priser, og man kan få ret billige rollups
<sbc> eitreach: Velkommen :)
<sbc> sound-natty: cool
<AJenbo> sound-natty, ok det lyder godt så kigger vi på det.
<sbc> Så behøver vi måske ikke snakke mere om det nu? Næste punkt?
<kjoller_> jep
<sound-natty> men da kjøller bad om et prisforslag der prioriterede jeg nogle der var lette at transportere og sætte op
<sound-natty> frem for tunge og besværlige men billige
<AJenbo> sound-natty, det syndes jeg også er temmelig vigtig at de kan
<sbc>  * Eventuelt
<sbc> Nogen som har noget til evt.?
<kjoller_> Nu som da, det synes jeg også skal være en prioritet
<laoshi_> ja
<sbc> laoshi_: Ordet er dit.
<sound-natty> well jeg nævnte det tidligere
<sound-natty> ok jeg venter
<laoshi_> oplysningerne om bestyrelsen skal opdateres på http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-dk
<sbc> sandt.
<sbc> Det er nok mig der skal (kan) gøre det.
<sbc> Det ryger på min liste!
<laoshi_> og så skal vi huske at lægge arrangementer ind på http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-dk
<sound-natty> burde det ikke også stå et sted på hjemmesiden
<sbc> laoshi_: Yes (husk mig gerne på det)
<laoshi_> hvorimod https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DanishTeam er noget roderi!
<sbc> sound-natty: Jo, det burde det nok. Det ryger også på listen.
<sbc> laoshi_: Den wiki skulle nok skæres voldsomt ned, og så ellers henvise til hjemmesiden.
<laoshi_> arr. er generelt i kalenderen på hjemmesiden - den internationale er lige så meget for dokumentationens skyld
<laoshi_> og så lige den sidste: bestilte cd'er!
<laoshi_> Vi har endnu ikke modtaget nogen, og det har vist sig i dag at der er koks i tingene fra canonicals side
<laoshi_> men jeg har lige genbestilt, så vi burde snart få dem
<sound-natty> åååå nej
<laoshi_> og så skal de fordeles
<sound-natty> !
<laoshi_> ja. det er bare træls, når de er bestilt i god tid
<AJenbo> jeg sider stadig med urimelig mange 10.04 og 10.10
<sbc> sound-natty: Du snakker bare
<sbc> tror vi klarer det.
 * laoshi_ har ikke flere punkter
<sound-natty> hvad angår fordeling... er det ikke snedigere at have dem centralt og så kan folk rekvirere end at sende dem ud decentralt og så aner ingen hvor de er og ajenbo og jeg ender med at have tons vis af dem
<sound-natty> og så få opfordret folk til at få dem brugt
<laoshi_> canonical sender dem til mig - og så skal jeg gerne ekspedere videre til der hvor der er behov for det
<sound-natty> super.
<sbc> Det vil vel være smart hvis i hvert fald århus og københavn får en god del. Men ellers plejer der at være en del folk rundt omkring som kan distribuere 20-30 stk videre. Lad os se når de kommer
<sound-natty> nå som sagt før
<sound-natty> jeg har ubuntuguiden.dk, men syntes ikke jeg har den tid jeg ellers regnede med jeg ville have, så jeg tænker at kaste guideskrivningen lidt i grams men modereret således at det bliver uniformt eller hvad det nu hedder
<sound-natty> hvis der er nogen der har forslag til hvordan det gøres snedigst så er jeg lutter øre
 * sbc har ingen anden ide end at skrive ud på forum / mail liste at du har en 'ledig stilling' (eller hvad du nu vil kalde det).
<AJenbo> Det ser du til at wiki.ubuntu-dk.org nu er lukket, så det skulle være på plads, jeg ved ikke hvor meget der er blevet overført der fra, men på den anden side var der nok ikke meget der stadig var relevandt.
<sound-natty> anden ting. jeg syntes at bestyrelsen (og foreningen) er for hemmelig, og overvejede om man kunne gøre det mere synligt ved at tage ting som ellers ville ske på den åbne bestyrelsesliste over i et område af forum
<sound-natty> evt et modereret område hvor kun vi kunne skrive, men alle kunne læse
<sbc> bestyrelses-mail-listen er som sådan også åben at følge... men det betyder selvfølgelig ikke at folk gør det.
<sbc> MÃ¥ske er forum mere... 'folkeligt'.
<laoshi_> sound-natty: under 'artikler' på hjemmesiden evt
<sound-natty> og hvis så folk ville skrive lave en forslag til bestyrelsen tråd eller en eller anden form for "folk kan skrive men skal godkendes først ting"
<laoshi_> ellers har vi jo brugt ubuntudanmark underforum til den slags
<sound-natty> ideen er at der er mange på forum der ikke kender til foreningen osv, og jeg vil gerne have foreningen ud i det åbne
<kjoller_> Hmmm.. Er nu ikke glad for det her nymodens "forum"-noget. Men jeg skal se om jeg ikke kan finde ud af det.
<AJenbo> Hvem var det forresten der skrev referet sidst?
<sbc> kjoller: Jeg deler lidt din opfattelse. Men vi skal nok passe på ikke at blive for 'elitære' :P
<kjoller_> sbc, enig :) JEg tror at sound-natty har helt ret i sin betragtning.
<kjoller_> Det betyder ikke at jeg skal nyde det :)
<sbc> hehe
<sbc> Andet til Eventuelt?
 * sound-natty har det helt underligt over at kjoller er positiv over for næsten alt jeg har skrevet i dag
 * kjoller_ har det også helt mærkeligt med det.
 * laoshi_ tror der er forår i luften
<AJenbo> Hvem vil med ud og have en øl på fredag?
 * kjoller_ synes derudover også at sound-natty er så underligt fornuftig for tiden.
 * sound-natty siger det samme som han altid har ment
<laoshi_> AJenbo: aaargh! så skal det være i Vejle
<sbc> AJenbo: Jeg skal til en revy (DIKU) om aftenen, men øl bagefter?
<kjoller_> Jeg vil gerne, men kun hvis det bliver på Munkestuen i Maribo
<sbc> ok - jeg tror vi lukker mødet nu! :D
<sbc> Det var hyggeligt og konstruktivt.
<AJenbo> sbc, lyder fint
<sound-natty> AJenbo:  jeg er måske frisk hvis jeg er i københavn
<sbc> Vi ses sidste mandag i næste måned (nu på mandag er nok lige hurtig nok?)
<sound-natty> sbc:  enig
<AJenbo> hav en god uge alle sammen
<sbc> AJenbo: Jeg havde også lidt en tanke om at træne i morgen, men ved ikke lgie hvad det bliver til.. skal sende en sms hvis jeg kommer afsted.
<laoshi_> ja - vi skal da også lige have eitreachs referat først
<AJenbo> eitreach, du skulle vist have fået adgang til at lægge det op som et indlæg under artikler på siden når det er færdigt.
<eitreach> AJenbo, right. Det kommer. 
<AJenbo> ok :)
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2018-05-21
<h3p> just testing
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2020-05-19
<sbc> hmmm, er mødet ikke blevet logget så? hvis ubuntulog2 først lige er kommet ind i kanalen?
<Zilvador> Hmm...måske ikke :)
<Zilvador> Senest opdateret kl 16
<buddig> Jeg har lige kopieret teksten fra mødet, så jeg har den nu, hvis den mod forventning ikke bliver logget i freenode.
<sbc> buddig, godt - tak. Tror også min klient gør det automatisk, men er faktisk ikke sikker. Har ikke haft brug for det før.
